# For Sale: Ruger SR1911 Compact Commander 45 ACP



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm selling my Ruger SR1911 Compact Commander 45 ACP that has 20 rounds through it. It's a real nice gun, I just never shoot it. Here is the listing for it:

http://www.utahguns.com/category/30...23/Ruger-SR1911-Compact-Commander-45-ACP.html


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice unit! I've been eyeballing the full size model ever since they came on the market.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah it's a nice little gun. Unfortunately she's turned into a safe queen.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sold.


----------

